# Teachin work



## irish_cailin (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm 23 and currently hold a permanent primary teaching position in Ireland. I am keen to experience the educational system in Australia and would love to get some casual teaching work even over there. I have a bachelor of education and have completed my dip year, which was also my first year of teaching.My degree was for three years so would that be recognised in Australia as I have heard only four year bachelor degrees are recognised?Can anyone be of assistance, thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Start from contacting Department of Education and Training. They have programs related to introducing overseas teachers into the local system. They might also give you some idea on how and where to look for work.

There are recruitment agencies on Australian market that look for teaching jobs. An example is Select Education.


----------



## Hurleygirlie (Jan 27, 2011)

How did you get on?


----------

